# Help ID these frogs



## Swampwater (Jun 2, 2015)

I recently got a group of "green legged" lamasi but I'm not sure that's what they actually are. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Pics aren't the best, but they do look like green leg lamasi to me


----------



## Swampwater (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll try and post a better picture


----------

